# Fluval Ebi Substrate vs ADA Amazonia Aqua soil



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

I started out with Fluval Ebi Substrate. My CRS babies survival rate is very low. 

Even when the CRS babies got to 1/2 cm long, they suddenly died. I don't know if this is related to the Fluval Ebi Substrate or my water parameters.

GH 5, pH 6.8, KH 0-1

I talked to a few people and they seem to have the same problem and are switching to ADA.

I now setup a 10 g tank with ADA instead and put a 1/2 cm layer of ADA on top the the Fluval Ebi substrate in my 29g tank to see if I will get better result.

I read some information on the internet about the Fluval Ebi Substrate but I did find any conclusive evidence about whether the soil is good or bad for keeping CRS.

Thanks


----------

